# Happy B-Day Bobby



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Hope it's a good one


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Yes Sir have a Happy Birthday.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Happy B-Day Bobby. :dance:





FishBone


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday, you young phart... MANY, MANY more....(for bof' us.)


:birthday2


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bobby!!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Happy birthday Bobby.....hope you have a great day. Go do something special!!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby...have a great day today. Happy Birthday! jim


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Sure hope it's a good'un Bobby!!

Jeff


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Thanks to all of you. I am taking the day off. The main Boss(Barbara) told me I could.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Happy (belated) birthday Bobby!
Been off-line a few days and missed the big event!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> Happy (belated) birthday Bobby!
> Been off-line a few days and missed the big event!


Me too Bobby, I missed it. Happy Bday, late


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

slip knot said:


> Me too Bobby, I missed it. Happy Bday, late


Ditto:biggrin:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bobby - Sorry but I was out of town and missed the big event. Happy belated birthday to ya. Hope it was a good 'un.


----------

